# Slow Growing Follies :(



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi all,

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place. Feel free to move it!

I'm 24, currenly going through IVF Lite and I've been on Suprecur and Gonal F for 16 days now (had my dose upped twice during that time) and the nurses have said that my follicles are slow growers. I have one at 15.5, one at 15, one at 11 and a bunch of little ones. I have to go back on Monday for another scan and if they haven't shot up then the doctor was talking about abandoning the cycle, since I only have 3 large ones anyway and they can't be guaranteed to have eggs inside.

I don't think there's much I can do to help my little lazies grow - I have Saturday, Sunday and Monday morning left of injections. I've upped my protein and have been scoffing eggs and chicken all day, drinking plenty of water (or squash) and I have a hot water bottle on me to keep my tummy warm (since I'm usually cold anyway, let alone during the winter!) but does anyone have any more advice? I've heard about putting your legs up for 20mins a night - sounds a bit silly to me but I'll try ANYTHING. Even if it's just for keeping my spirits up.

Failing that, does anyone have any stories like mine that resulted in a BFP? Or just some friendly words of comfort, because I'm really nervous and upset and finding it hard to keep my chin up!


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry things are not going to plan. So frustrating when things don't go to plan! It sounds like you are doing all the right things. I had slow growing follicles to start with and then all of a sudden they all woke up and did their thing! You have a few days yet and from my experience and what I have read on here, a lot can happen in a few days. Just relax and keep going with the protein, water and hot water bottle. What about milk? I drunk loads of that too. Keep positive


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying. It's hard to take it all in when noone around you knows what's going on or is going through it! So glad I found these boards 
That's so reassuring to hear too. I'm hoping they'll wake up and be okay for Monday!
I'll give milk a shot too, thank you!


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I only had 4 follicles when I had my successful ivf- I got 3 eggs at ec, 2 fertilised both put back and my perfect miracle was the result so don't despair - it really does only take 1 ! I know some clinics would of canceled my cycle but that's the sort of numbers you would go for in mild ivf so I'm all for quality over quantity - I guess it's a risk if you go ahead your paying for full cycle and risking not having anything to transfer. I've heard some convert to Iui instead.

As others have said - still growing time yet!


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Jesta - sounds like you are doing everything you can.  Not sure if higher protein diet might help in the future...  Morrigan's beat me to it but I'd be thinking IUI, if not this cycle then the next one.  Great chance of it working at your age too.  With a mini IVF I was told they were hoping for somewhere between 7-9 eggs.  Also know someone who got lucky with three eggs from a mini.  If they do cancel I'd research an IUI for the next go, based on your response to current stims.  I wouldn't think they be looking for more than one or two eggs from someone your age to get success, they may be wary of switching you to IUI this one if you have three mature follies in a few days time.

Take care  Diesy


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

That's such a relief to hear, Morrigan! Even if it doesn't go to plan, knowing that it worked out for you is at least relaxing me in the meantime - Stress is not going to help! 
Diesy, I did discuss IUI yesterday at the clinic so it's definitely an option! I don't know what they're going to say on Monday, so it's hard to make a solid plan, but I think if they're not sure for IVF then I may aswell try IUI if they give me the go-ahead. Since the cost is lower I'd get a refund - which would be enough to get me through egg sharing (which was my original plan but due to being mixed race it would have taken a long time to find a match, so I was going to donate my eggs separately on another occasion).

Thank you again so much for your responses! It really has calmed me down


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Jesta also worth remembering that going ahead would also give you idea of how good your eggs are by fertilisation rate etc- difficult to weigh up against cost - also just remembered I took a drug to stop ovulation and I stimmed for a few extra days which they might do for you.


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for your support here! I won't forget it. Had my scan today and my follies have shot up and EC is scheduled for Wednesday  Doesn't seem real! One step closer now.
I really do appreciated you guys taking the time to reply and for all your advice.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Great news


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

That's great news, sounds like its all going to plan


----------

